
Jail as a Service (JaaS) – How going to jail can make you successful? - amashq
https://medium.com/@amashq/jail-as-a-service-jaas-7c692dfb6a4b
======
emptyparadise
Maybe market this as a retreat or something instead.

~~~
amashq
I think we can find different names for that, but the main idea here is a
place where you work on one thing with complete focus.

